# Suche Steckerbelegung Stromanschluß eines TFT Sony SDM-M81



## Badlock (9. November 2010)

Hallo, ich habe einen alten Monitor gefunden und möchte diesen auf Funktion testen. Leider fehlt mir das dazugehörige Netzteil. Er hat kein Polaritätsbeschreibung. D.h. der Monitor hat 4 Kontakte. Ich habe ein leider unscharfes Bild gemacht. Als einzigste Beschreibung steht DC 18V 2.5A 45W . Kann mir jemand helfen und sagen wo der Plus und Minuspol ist?

Karsten


----------



## PC Heini (9. November 2010)

Grüss Dich und willkommen im Forum

Ob es mit Plus/Minus getan ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Denke eher, das Netzteil hatte 2 Stromkreise.
Nenne mal Marke und Typ dess Monitors. Vlt lässt sich im Internet was finden.


----------



## Badlock (9. November 2010)

Wie gesagt, es handelt sich wie im Titel schon erwähnt um einen Sony SDM-M81 mit 18V. Kann sein mit den 2 Stromkreisen. Trotzdem muss irgendwo Plus und wo anders Minus sein.  Im Netz habe ich leider nichts gefunden.


----------



## PC Heini (9. November 2010)

Komme jetzt auch aus den tiefen dess Internets und stimme Dir bei; Nichts zu finden ausser kostenpflichtigen Service Manuals.
Bleibt wohl nichts anderes übrig, als bei Sony nachzufragen oder so ein Netzgerät zu kaufen. Bei Ebay hab ich welche gesehen. Auch in Trödelläden oder auf Flohmärkten mal schauen.


----------

